# démarrer -> exécuter -> cmd



## zarathoustra (3 Mai 2012)

bonjour à  tous

j'ai trouvé une opération dont j'ai besoin, mais elle est en pc et je suis un mac user !

mais je ne sais pas comment le faire sur mac

en pc ca donne ca
*Essayes démarrer -> exécuter -> cmd et tracert + l'ip*

est ce que cela vous inspire?

merci pour votre aide

Z


----------



## Rez2a (3 Mai 2012)

Tu t'es planté de forum, ce n'est pas du dév.

Cela dit : Applications -> Utilitaires -> Terminal -> traceroute + ip


----------



## zarathoustra (3 Mai 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> Tu t'es planté de forum, ce n'est pas du dév.
> 
> Cela dit : Applications -> Utilitaires -> Terminal -> traceroute + ip



Bonjour,

merci pour ta réponse

on n'est pas dans le forum " Développement sur Mac" ?

et terminal c'est  executer grosso modo?

Z.


----------



## Lio70 (3 Mai 2012)

Bah si justement on est dans le forum dev, donc ce n'est pas la place de cette question.

Pour le traceroute, il y a aussi l'utilitaire en mode graphique.
Dans /Applications/Utilitaires => Utilitaire reseau.app => onglet Traceroute.


----------

